# Bone broth



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Thinking of finally making the boys some beef broth. 
I've not yet done it, so just want to make sure I don't screw it up for them. 

So I've been reading and some people say that it's ok to add in some cooked bones as well just for a little extra. But I was always under the impression that it had to be fresh raw bones? 

Also read that some like to add in a little extra stuff (kelp, dandelion root etc).... What do you guys add... If anything ?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You can buy that from Honest Kitchen in dehydrated form. You'll thank me for that tidbit after you make it at home.


----------



## mlw987m (Jun 5, 2009)

My husband cannot stand the stench. Doesn't bother me. I have used chicken feet, bone marrow and added lots of apple cider vinegar. I strain the chicken feet, the bones and let it cool - it will gel after it cools. I add kelp, but I have heard of dandelion root.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I add whatever bones I have around-precooked, raw,beef,chicken, whatever. Just strain out the bones, that's the important part. NO COOKED bones are in the final bone broth.

I make a separate veggie mix-broccoli,collard greens,green beans,carrots, kale, whatever.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Traveler's Mom said:


> I add whatever bones I have around-precooked, raw,beef,chicken, whatever. Just strain out the bones, that's the important part. NO COOKED bones are in the final bone broth.
> 
> I make a separate veggie mix-broccoli,collard greens,green beans,carrots, kale, whatever.
> 
> Lynn & Traveler



Do you steam your veggies? Or just fresh? 


That was another question actually, so I can put all types of bones together (chicken beef) into the same broth? They don't need to be a separate broth?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> You can buy that from Honest Kitchen in dehydrated form. You'll thank me for that tidbit after you make it at home.


I've bought several containers of the HK bone broth, and it is magical, lol. I add it to kibble sometimes. Very handy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have been forbidden of ever making that inside the house again. LOL


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I was actually just thinking of getting the HK stuff this past weekend for my senior. I like that it added turmeric. I am glad to see people like it.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> You can buy that from Honest Kitchen in dehydrated form. You'll thank me for that tidbit after you make it at home.



HA!!!!

That's for sure Jax! LOL :grin2:

Great & easy product! Even has some Tumeric in it for inflammation!

Our Grand-Dog could not have it b/c it had pumpkin in it!

Check the ingredients in case of sensitivities: 
The Honest Kitchen Bone Broth Ingredients: Beef bone broth, parsley, pumpkin, turmeric extract


Adding Vinegar (rice, wine, balsamic or apple cider vinegar) is important to extract the "good stuff" out of the bones! Add 2 Tablespoons per 2 pounds of bones to the water.


Moms


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> I have been forbidden of ever making that inside the house again. LOL



Lol, if I haven't been forbidden to dehydrate liver, fish, etc in the house...this should be ok... But maybe I'll be pushing my luck? 

I think a local store sells HK I'll go in and check out prices and stuff.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

bob_barker said:


> Lol, if I haven't been forbidden to dehydrate liver, fish, etc in the house...this should be ok... But maybe I'll be pushing my luck?
> 
> I think a local store sells HK I'll go in and check out prices and stuff.


Ha. The stinky-ness factor depends on the species your bone broth is derived from, IME.


Bone broth made from a turkey carcass just smells like turkey soup, same with chicken, even oxtails/beef bones smells like beef broth. It's when you start mixing them up, adding pork hocks/feet/necks or, heaven forbid, lamb (STINKS) or venison bones (HORRIBLE STENCH!), it's not an appetizing smell.


I like the fact that I can keep the direct cost close to $0.00 by saving bones from human or dog meals in the freezer until I have enough to make a batch. If the dogs are given raw knucklebones or rib bones to chew on, I take them away when they get small, and then use those fragments in the next broth batch as well. Or, bags of random bones that would otherwise be discarded by a friend or family member (venison bones are the perfect example). A splash of raw cider vinegar, a few days in the crockpot, and it's done. I don't sort by species.


THK is super convenient and you wouldn't have to deal with stockpiling bones and the "aroma" while cooking. Compare cost vs. convenience, and decide what works best for you.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

bob_barker said:


> Do you steam your veggies? Or just fresh?
> 
> That was another question actually, so I can put all types of bones together (chicken beef) into the same broth? They don't need to be a separate broth?



I just put the fresh uncooked veggies all in a big pot, add boxed broth or water or home cooked bone broth if I have it, then let it simmer on the stovetop till it is wilted down to almost unrecognizable. I used to cool the concoction and then put it in my food processor but my vet said that was an unneeded step since the veggies are basically mush from cooking.

Re the bone broth. Your boys will go so wild over the bone broth that they wouldn't care if you made it all one bone protein or mixed in every flavor of bone you can find:laugh2:Of course this assumes no one has any sensitivities to whatever is in there. After straining out the bone, I've thrown in organs and liver bits and meat bits. Sometimes I let them simmer in the broth, sometimes they're just raw bits.

I find it helpful to load a couple days worth of my stews into baggies and freeze what I'm not going to use in 2-3 days. Traveler even likes his stews straight out of the freezer frozen hard. Flavored ice cubes, I guess


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank everyone!! 
This was all really helpful, and now I can go ahead with confidence!


----------



## nonstop99 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hey guys, curious if any of you used this. We all know how long making Bone Broth takes.
I was looking for a quicker way of making it when I ran across this


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I feed this
https://nuggetshealthyeats.com/
They sell this in large easy to pour bags but I can never find the bag on teh website. The dogs love the frozen cups.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I cook mine in a slow cooker/crock pot. If the smell is a problem I can cook it outside.


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

Dunkirk said:


> I cook mine in a slow cooker/crock pot. If the smell is a problem I can cook it outside.


About how long to you let it simmer in the crock pot? I think I did two days last time but wondered if that was overkill...


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I usually cook for 4 hours. I use chicken drumsticks as they are cheaper than bones. When the meat is cooked after a few hours, using rubber gloves, I pull the meat off and return the bones to the crockpot for the remaining time. I then strain the broth into the smallest diameter glass bowl I have, cool, then refrigerate. Using a small diameter bowl gives a thicker layer of fat, making it easier to skim it off the top of the broth.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I make bone broth often(from roasts/bones) and have the crockpot plugged in my garage so I don't have to smell it constantly. I use beef, pork, turkey mostly. I add a bit of ACV and nothing else, though adding in some veggies would be fine. I have a batch going now with some beef rib bones that I didn't want to feed, but didn't want to toss. After 24 hours, the bone basically falls apart, but I do strain and remove it from the broth and meat. I give this to my dads elderly small breed dogs that may not handle those bones easily.

I usually get 4 2qt containers of broth and meat that the dogs absolutely love. I also skim the fat layer off after chilling and toss it, not something I want to feed.


----------

